# UEH



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Has anyone taken the University of Elk Hunting from CJ at elk101? 
Is it thaaat good? I'm really thinking about signing up.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Your post is the first I ever knew something like that existed.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Newberg endorses it so I bet there is some value there. Education about something you love, elk hunting in this case, is always a good thing. Sign up and take the class then give us your opinion.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> Your post is the first I ever knew something like that existed.


Yeah, crazy huh? Seems pretty legitimate too.



BPturkeys said:


> Newberg endorses it so I bet there is some value there. Education about something you love, elk hunting in this case, is always a good thing. Sign up and take the class then give us your opinion.


I've heard Randy talk about it and Corey is a world champion elk caller....I'll report back within a few weeks.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Cory knows what he is talking about.
You might want to look into Elknut's playbook too. Both Cory and Paul at Elknut provide some very useful information and their Youtube videos are pretty entertaining.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I just reupped my membership yesterday. While I haven't put it to the test yet (doing first elk hunt this fall), the information is great. Very comprehensive. From physical prep, to calls, to elk behavior, to meat prep and more. And they just made it all audio too, do you can listen to it when you don't have time to read. You also get access to a private Facebook group where you can bounce ideas around.

They have a giveaway with Mtn Ops going right now, so if you join now you get entries to win a truck, archery or rifle prize pack. 

Has been very worth the money so far.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

maverick9465 said:


> I just reupped my membership yesterday. While I haven't put it to the test yet (doing first elk hunt this fall), the information is great. Very comprehensive. From physical prep, to calls, to elk behavior, to meat prep and more. And they just made it all audio too, do you can listen to it when you don't have time to read. You also get access to a private Facebook group where you can bounce ideas around.
> 
> They have a giveaway with Mtn Ops going right now, so if you join now you get entries to win a truck, archery or rifle prize pack.
> 
> Has been very worth the money so far.


I saw the mtn ops promo and immediately signed up. First elk hunt? Same here. I'm going solo because I dont have friends outside of work. Definitely dont have hunting buddies. Need all the help I can get and so far UEH has definitely been informative. Failure is not an option come september.


----------



## virgil75 (Oct 10, 2018)

I signed up this year and the info that he puts out is really good. He highlights things that i didnt think about.


----------

